# newest whip



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 24, 2020)

I just finished cleaning and greasing this 1969 typhoon, love this color thinking of a purple banana seat any thoughts?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 24, 2020)

I lost the fenders real beat up plus the oversized S-7 bricks need to be shown off.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 24, 2020)

I like it. Nay on the banana seat. Looks great as is, simple and clean. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 24, 2020)

Does look good as is, but I got a banana seat and ape's

on a Heavy duty and love the ride.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 24, 2020)

Love that heavy duty, a yellow is on my hit list. Did any other 26 inch come in that yellow besides heavy duty ?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2021)

Finally got some dry roads to put this one through it's paces, nice and smooth shifts easy '59 corvette 3 speed. My first re-lace on the rear wheel, now to decide who gets bumped off the keeper list. This one goes up near the top of the list. Amo el azul !!


----------

